
Carlos Ghosn Berates Japan, Nissan Executives in First Public Comments - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/carlos-ghosn-set-to-tell-his-side-of-the-story-11578472943
======
sheepdestroyer
He has shown quite a talent at savaging the Japanese justice system, the
prosecutors, and Nissan executives who colluded together. Too bad he decided
to refrain himself from naming the government officials involved, that would
have been yummy.

The conference stream :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4KH7_TwV0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4KH7_TwV0M)

------
maxheadnyc
This is worthy of a Broadway musical

